# Sp or gp



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sp101 or gp100? What's the diff? Do they offer both in 4" and 6"?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

SP fixed sight.. GP adjustable (different grips on the GP as well)
http://www.ehow.com/info_8237269_difference-between-ruger-sp101-gp100.html
this might help


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Sp is alot better if you plan on carrying it at all whether be in car ect. just smaller in general

i see used GPs in the 359$ range at pawn shops, i never see an SP.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Do they both offer 4 and 6 inch bbl?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

SP101 is a small framed gun and the GP100 is a medium framed gun. 

The SP101 is similar to a S&W J frame (model 60) and in 38spl/357 mag will hold five rounds.

The GP100 is similar to a S&W K/L frame (model 687) and in 357 mag is the typical 6 shot revolver.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I should have read the web site pomp posted lol


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

So basically the 101 is a defense arm, and the 100 is target and hunting...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> So basically the 101 is a defense arm, and the 100 is target and hunting...


In a sense, you can say that. The only real difference is the frame size. Both models makes versions with four inch barrels. Only thing I never liked about the SP101 is that its a little heavy for a small revolver, but this is probably because it can fire .357.


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

Isn't there a SP in 327 that holds 6?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are pretty heavy for their size.
What are you planning on doing with it ?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

bcp280z said:


> Isn't there a SP in 327 that holds 6?


sp comes in 357 and 327, im not sure how much that extra shot is worth in 327 though..them boogers are $$$

im wanting a 6'' to wear in the woods, shoot for fun, possibly put a scope on...ive got a 12'' single action i got last year and hunted with and plan to hunt more with this year..i just cant bring my self to put a scope on a single action..


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Scope that 6"GP Bet you'd love it! I carried ccw a 3" GP fixed sight for several years. Depends on a person's build and mode of dress as to whether it is too big. Check rugerforum.com and go to their revolver section for practical info about the GP and SP.


----------

